# Net tent! Opinions?



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw this on shark tank tonight, and thought it would be awesome to house a ton of communal insects, like ghosts or idolos. This is different from other food tents because the bottom is also covered.

At only $20 with free shipping for prime customers, this is comparable in price with the net cube. Anybody use this, or can think of why it might be a bad idea?

http://www.amazon.com/Dura-Tent-FT-100-Outdoor-Table-Screen/dp/B002NQIT3Y


----------



## gripen (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh the irony. Keeping mantids in a device designed to keep bugs out.

Should be fin as long as the seal is not Velcro.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 4, 2013)

It would be great for toxodera, a lot of room with different angles and room to put tropical plants in the pots l...I think it has it's use... and I love the irony that Will pointed out


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 4, 2013)

I have like a 5 foot by 5 foot net cage that I use for butterflies


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 4, 2013)

How does it close? I can't tell.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> How does it close? I can't tell.


Looks like there is no actual seal. Just a weighted flap. So not very useful for mantids unless you plan on hand feeding.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd be worried they'd try to get out and get crushed.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Looks like there is no actual seal. Just a weighted flap. So not very useful for mantids unless you plan on hand feeding.


On Shark Tank it closed with no gap. There is a single review that says there is a gap though.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> On Shark Tank it closed with no gap. There is a single review that says there is a gap though.


Could probably be modified using magnets mounted on the outside of the flap and inside the tent. Still would not be an actual seal.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

I have one of the butterfly farm nets, 27x27x48. $20 + shipping. It has one side clear plastic that you could use as the bottom.

Right now my few Heterochaetas are in it but I always thought it would be rad to have a ton of communal mantids in there along with a few open fly cultures!

http://educationalscience.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=6696&amp;step=4&amp;merchantid=4&amp;repid=0&amp;passwordstatus=passed


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2013)

yea, I would like a zipper, but wish I had some of them, really neat! thanks, I fell asleep during the episode!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh neat, are the actual dimensions listed anywhere? I wouldn't use it as a full time cage, but it looks perfect for what I've been meaning to get especially for my older mantises who have a harder time moving around. I often have them out on various desk plants during the day but at night I like to slip them into a secure cage before going to bed. This looks like it would be the perfect size to slip the plants in with the mantis on it. I have a bunch of Monarch cages but the square ones aren't wide enough for most of my plants while the other variations of Monarch cages have way more height than I need. This would be a great alternative. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 5, 2013)

LOL now they're both sold out after the shark tank episode.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> LOL now they're both sold out after the shark tank episode.


Boo, clearly too many other mantis owners had the same idea as you.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2013)

You can do essentially the same thing with the Live Monarch net cages which are cheap, fold flat, and have a zipper.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> It would be great for toxodera, a lot of room with different angles and room to put tropical plants in the pots l...I think it has it's use... and I love the irony that Will pointed out


wait, you have toxodera?


----------



## gripen (Jan 6, 2013)

No he was just pointing out that it would be ideal for Toxodera.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 6, 2013)

gripen said:


> No he was just pointing out that it would be ideal for Toxodera.


Good, now I don't have to rob you.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 6, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Good, now I don't have to rob you.


he on your "Murder and steal mantids" list too?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 7, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> It would be great for toxodera, a lot of room with different angles and room to put tropical plants in the pots l...I think it has it's use... and I love the irony that Will pointed out


DARN! you took the words right out of my mouth!!!! Anyway, I would take it to malaysia and collect toxodera for breeding!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 7, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I would take it to malaysia and collect toxodera for breeding!


I wish i was as easy as flying to the other side of the earth and adventuring through a steaming rainforest fighting tigers to get a toxodera...


----------



## Sticky (Jan 16, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> I have one of the butterfly farm nets, 27x27x48. $20 + shipping. It has one side clear plastic that you could use as the bottom.
> 
> Right now my few Heterochaetas are in it but I always thought it would be rad to have a ton of communal mantids in there along with a few open fly cultures!http://educationalscience.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=6696&amp;step=4&amp;merchantid=4&amp;repid=0&amp;passwordstatus=passed


Bioquip has many more similar cages. One of them is a monster 5'9" cube you can walk around in. You can make a habitat for many mantids. Feeding might be a problem with so much space though.

I raised cecropias in the 27-27-48 one outside. You have to weight them down. Otherwise the lightest breeze will send it flying!!


----------

